# Quick Tandem Why not connect front fork to rear axel?



## bgussin (21 Sep 2008)

Given a wide enough axel, can the front fork of one bike be fastened to the rear axel of another to make a tandem or trailer of sorts? How would it ride?
I cannot find this anywhere on the Web.


----------



## tdr1nka (21 Sep 2008)

I have thought this as well, you might need to lock the steering of the following bike tho?


----------



## bgussin (22 Sep 2008)

*Is this not in essence the Bob Trailer*

I just looked at the Bob Trailer site http://www.bobgear.com/trailers/index.php The main connection is a fork-like affair that attaches to the single-wheel trailer via a vertical hinge (similar to how the front fork meets a bike frame).


----------



## Hilldodger (22 Sep 2008)

bgussin said:


> How would it ride?.



Like a badly driven super tanker. 

There's a reason why this hasn't caught on in over 125 years of bicycle history - it's just a bad idea.


----------



## Arch (1 Oct 2008)

Damn, I just replied to the other thread on this....


----------

